# ex 600 rt, can I lock ettl light ?



## Viggo (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi all!

I once read, I think it was about 600 RT, that I could shoot an ETTL shot wirelessly and then if it looked good I could lock it, and use that output for the other pictures following that shot. But I just went through the manual and can't find it anywhere. It seems like a cool function when stuff happens to fast to use a meter or dial in the manual output.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 2, 2014)

isnt this what the FEL button does or did i read your post wrong?


----------



## Viggo (Jul 2, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> isnt this what the FEL button does or did i read your post wrong?



The FEL button uses spot and only locks for one image, no?


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 2, 2014)

Viggo said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > isnt this what the FEL button does or did i read your post wrong?
> ...



I thought it locked for a period of time and if no shots were taken in that time it reverted but as long as you keep shooting its in effect... not 100% though but i thought it was for more than one image. I don't really use it so i'm not sure.


----------

